
Live Closer – Cut the Commute - nileman_
https://www.live-closer.com/
======
nileman_
Hi all!

I have released a new Android app to help people live closer to their
interests. It's called Live Closer - Cut the Commute.

Please check it out and let me know what you think?

Google Play Store -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.niel.flutt...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.niel.flutter_material)

Website - [https://www.live-closer.com/](https://www.live-closer.com/)

Thanks

